# Tap holder



## blacksmithden (Jan 12, 2014)

I finally got around to making a tap holder that would fit the tail stock on my lathe. The actual holder is from a Snap On tap set I've had kicking around for years. The adapter has an MT3 taper. Sorry...didn't take any pics while I was making it, but here's the finished product.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jan 14, 2014)

excellent machining there, looks very professional!


----------



## Philco (Jan 14, 2014)

That is a great looking tool. You've done a good job blackmithsden. I know you'll enjoy using it & every time you use you can have that proud thought go through you're mind--- I made this tool.


----------



## blacksmithden (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks guys. I've actually made 2 more blanks...one will be for my smaller tap holder. The other, future use. I'll probably crank out a few more just to have around as well. I took the time to set up the cross slide to an exact MT3 taper. I figure I'll crank off more than I need before I put it back to 30 degrees. Of course..you know how that goes. If I turn out 10 of them, I'll find that I need 11. LOL !


----------



## xman_charl (Jan 15, 2014)

Here is one that uses those Irwin thingys.

Works on drill press, lathe, etc..

Charl


----------



## Starlight Tools (Jan 16, 2014)

Nicely made

I find that I use the die holder as much or more than the tap holder on mine.  

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/18393-Tailstock-Tap-and-Die-Holders?p=152243#post152243

Walter


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jan 16, 2014)

I just use the drill chuck:shrugs:


----------

